# Viele DVDs/Spiele/Grafikkarte/CDs (The Witcher CE, Crysis, Steam Keys ...)



## mkay87 (5. August 2009)

Verkaufe einige Sachen:

*PC:*

The Witcher Collectors Edition 

Brothers in Arms Hells Highway* 7€

Blitzkrieg 2 (PCG,16) 3€
Bully - Die Ehrenrunde (16) 5€
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 (ohne Key) 6€
Crazy Machines 2 4€
Crazy Machines 2 - Zurück in die Werkstatt 4€
Die Siedler 3 (12) 3€
DTM Race Driver 3 (OEM) 4€
Emergency 4 (12) 4€
Enter the Matrix (16) 4€
FIFA WM 2006 (ohne Altersbeschränkung) 3,50€
Fifa 2005 (oA) 2€
Findet Nemo (oA) 3€
Fire Department 3 (12) 4€
Gladiator + Kreed (PCG, 16) 3€
Hulk (12) 3€
Lego - Star Wars (6) 5€
Lost - Das Spiel (16) 4€
Motor M4X (oA) 6€
Nascar Thunder 2004 (0) 4€
Pro Evolution Soccer 5 (oA) 3€
Psi Ops (16, Verleih) 3€
Scrapland (12)3€
Sega Rally (o.A. Jewel Case) 4€
Sim City 4 (0) 5€
Spiderman 3 (12) 5€
Star Wars Behind the Magic (RAR,0) 5€
Star Wars Magie eines Mythos (0) 4€
Thief 3 (12) 4€
Tomb Raider Legend (JC) (12) 4€
World Racing 2 (0) 3€
XPand Rally (6) 3€

*Heftvollversionen (je 2€, maximal USK 16):*
Age of Mythology
Aquanox 2 / Project Nomads
Battlestations Midway
Blazing Angles
Boiling Point
Cold War
Desperados 2
Die Gilde 2
Die Römer
Dungeon Siege
Earth 2160
Fahrenheit
Fire Department 3
Freedom Force vs the 3rd Reich
Gothic 2 Gold
Gothic 3
Jack Keane
Just Cause
Obscure
Obscure 2
Playboy the Mansion
Prince of Persia Sands of Time
Rabbids go Home (5€, da exklusiv)
Restricted Area
Richard Burns Rally 
Rogue Trooper
Rush for Berlin
Sacred - Die Horden des Unterreichs
Starship Troopers
Star Wolves 2
Sudeki
Two Worlds
War on Terror
XIII
X3 Reunion

Pro Evolution Soccer 6 (PS2,oA) 4€

*Gamecube:*
Aggressive Inline 6€
Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme 6€
Eternal Darkness 6€
FIFA Street 2 (o.A.) 6€
Tony Hawks Underground 2 (12) 6€
Waverace Blue Storm 6€

*Nintendo 64 (nur Module):*
Body Harvest 6€
Excitebike 64 6€
Extreme G 6€
Nagano Winter Olympics '98 5€
Pokemon Snap 6€
South Park 9€
South Park Chev's Luv Shack 7€
Top Gear Overdrive 6€
Track & Field Summer Games 6€
Wipeout 64 6€

*Dreamcast:*
Buggy Heat 6€
Dead or Alive 2 6€
F355 Challenge (nur Disc) 5€
Headhunter 10€
Jet Set Radio (nur Disc) 6€
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing (nur Disc) 6€
Sega GT 5€
Sega Rally 2 5€
Shenmue (nur Discs) 20€
Silent Scope 6€
Sonic Adventure 10€
Sonic Shuffle (nur Disc) 10€
Soul Calibur (nur Disc) 6€
Tomb Raider 4 (nur Disc) 5€
Tony Hawks Skateboarding (nur Disc) 6€
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 7€
Virtua Fighter 3 4€
Worms World Party (nur Disc) 6€

*DVD:*
007 - Stirb an einem anderen Tag (12) 4€
100 Jahre BVB - Die Chronik & Die 100 besten BVB-Tore (o.A.) 10€
AI (Steelcase) (12) 5€
Bobby (12, Arthaus,V,Digipack) 5€
Control (12, aus TV Direkt, inkl. Cover) 3€
Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt (Erstauflage, 16) 6€
Dead like me Season 1 (12) 9€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Der Untergang (12,V) 5€* *vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Der Wixxer (Digipack,12) 5€
Die durch die Hölle gehen (16) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Die Ermordung des Jesse James d.d. Feigling Robert Ford (12) 5€
Die Hölle Vietnams (16) 5€
Die Ritter der Kokosnuss (Special Edition) (6) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Die Neun Pforten (Buch) (12) 8€
Dogma (16) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Fantastic Four (Digipak,12) 5€
Foo Fighters - Live at Wembley Stadium (6) 7€
From Dusk till Dawn 10€
Garfield 1 (Limited Edition,oA) 5€
Gomorrha - Vor der Mafia gibt es kein Entrinnen (16) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Hancock (Extended,V,12) 5€
Helden der Nacht (16) 5€
Home of the Brave (16) 5€
Hulk (Faust-Box mit Comic) (12) 7€
Insider (6) 4€
King of the Hill Season 1 (16) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
King of the Hill Season 2 (16) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Kurt Cobain - About a Son (12) 10€
Lady in the Water Special Edition (Mediabook,Seitenbund leicht lose unten) 7€
Last Samurai (Steelcase) (16) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
München (16) 5€
Panic Room (3 Disc Special Edition,16) 7€
Pulp Fiction (RC1, Digipak) (16) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Slipknot - Disasterpieces (16) 7€
Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten (16) 6€
Star! (Cinema Premium) OVP (oA) 5€
TCT at the Royal Albert Hall (oA) 5€
Third Watch - Staffel 1 (12) 5€
The Transporter 1 (16, Digipak) 5€
To end all Wars (V,16) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Vollidiot (12,limitierte 2-Disc-sonderedition) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Waltz with Bashir (12,OVP) 6€

*Heft-DVDs (je 2€, max. FSK16):*
12 Monkeys
21 Gramm
A little Trip to Heaven
amok - He was a queit Man
American Psycho
Chaos
City of God
Conan der Barbar
Das Ende - Assault on Precinct 13
Das Experiment
Das Kartell
Das Relikt
Der 13te Krieger
Der Anschlag **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Der Klient
Der Mythos / Harsh Times
Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
Die Stunde des Patrioten
Dogville
Exit
Fargo
FC Venus
Good Will Hunting
Grasgeflüster
Heavenly Creatures
Hole
Jackie Brown
Jagd auf Roter Oktober
Kick it like Beckham
Kill Bobby Z
Kopf über Wasser
Magnolia
Men of Honor
Mit aller Macht
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
Narc
New Police Story
Nix wie raus aus Orange County
Open Range
Open Water
Out of Time
Party Alarm
Project Peacemaker
Pusher
Rush Hour
Shang-High Noon
Strange Days
The 51st State
The Blair Witch Project
The Fan
The Italian Job
The Jacket
The Mothman Prophecies
The Saint
The Sixth Sense
The Truman Show
The Untouchables
The Watcher
Traffic
Verhandlungssache
Very Bad Things
Vidocq
Wild Things
Wo ist Fred?
Zivilprozess

*Steelbooks:*
2:37 (16) 10€
Aeon Flux (12) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Die Insel (16) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Eagle Eye (16) 5€
Event Horizon (hat 4 kleine Kratzer auf der Front) (12) 5€ 
Ghost Rider (16) 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Grasgeflüster (12) 5€
Ki ll Bill (16,NL) 6€
Star Trek (12,NL) 6€
Syriana (12) 5€
The Day After Tomorrow (12) 5€
Transporter - The Mission (16) 5€
Transporter 3 (16,Single-DVD) 5€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Transporter 3 (16,RC3) 6€

*Musik:*
Blink 182 - Take off your pants and jacket (Ltd.)
(Hülle hat Gebrauchsspuren) 4€ *vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft*
Bloc Party - Intimacy Remixed 5€
Ch.Aguilera - Back to Basics 5€
Ch.Stürmer - Lebe lauter 5€
Die Ärzte - Geräusch (2 CDs) 5€ *vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft*
Die Ärzte - Jazz ist anders 6€ **vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft**
Die Ärzte - Rock'N'Roll Realschule 5€ *vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft*
Duffy - Rockferry 5€
Foo Fighters - Echoes, Silence, Patience & Grace 5€ *vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft*
Juliette and the Licks - Four on the Floor 5€
Limp Bizkit - Chocolate Starfish and the hotdog flavoured water 4€
Nirvana - Best of 5€
Pink - I'm not dead 6€
Pink - Try this 4€
Take That - Greatest Hits 4€
Teen Spirit Vol.2 4€
The Prodigy - Invaders Must Die 5€
U2 - 18 Singles 6€
Wir sind Helden- Soundso (limitiert, mit Live DVD) 8€ *vorbehaltlich Geldeingang verkauft*

Lindsay Lohan - a little more personal
Christina Stürmer - SchwarzWeiss

je CD 5€


_Zahlen in Klammern = Freigabe USK/FSK

Alle anderen Preise sind exkl. Versand und bei Interesse natürlich noch verhandelbar.

Ein paar der DVDs sind Verleih-DVDs bzw. Heft-DVDs (sind gekennzeichnet). Diese befinden sich aber in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand.

Es ist auch eine Zahlung per Paypal möglich_


----------



## Onkel_B (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Hast du die Buch-Edition von Saw 1? Wenn ja haben will :>


----------



## mkay87 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Buch-Edition von Saw 1? Wenn ja haben will :>



Ja habe ich


----------



## Onkel_B (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann nenn deinen Preis du käufliches Luder  - ist bestimmt in super Zustand oder?


----------



## mkay87 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bis auf eine kleine Ecke vom Schuber ist das ganze in sehr gutem Zustand. Sag du mir was du zahlen würdest


----------



## Onkel_B (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt ecke?  ich werf mal 12 euro rein


----------



## mkay87 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 17:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weisst schon das das Ding rar ist? Mit 40€ bin ich da noch fair


----------



## Onkel_B (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 17:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß es schon, aber ich weiß ja nicht ob du es weißt  - Kannst du ein Bild machen, von der Beschädigung?


----------



## mkay87 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist wirklich nur minimal auf der rechten Seite des Schubers.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
http://yfrog.com/15pict1451jx


----------



## Onkel_B (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wirklich nur minimal auf der rechten Seite des Schubers.
> 
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder:
> http://yfrog.com/15pict1451jx



Ich muss mal mit meiner Chefin reden. Ich meld mich dann, sobald die Ihr okay gegeben hat  . Wenns bis dahin weg ist, ist es halt weg


----------



## mkay87 (5. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



			
				Onkel_B am 05.08.2009 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> mkay87 am 05.08.2009 17:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre schön wenn du das OK noch heute holen würdest  Dann habe ich Gewissheit ^^


----------



## Onkel_B (6. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Hey,

mir ist es das dann doch nicht Wert  - Aber viel Erfolg weiterhin - was willstn für Splinter Cell Double Agent?


----------



## mkay87 (6. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Was wäre es dir denn Wert?`Also Saw.


----------



## Cpt_Kirk (6. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Hi! Hat der TFT nen DVI Eingang? 

Falls ja, was willst für das Ding haben?

Irgendwelche Pixelfehler sind nicht vorhanden nehme ich an??


----------



## mkay87 (14. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Ja der TFT hat einen DVI-Eingang. Keine Pixelfehler vorhanden, soweit ich geschaut habe. Preislich richte ich mich nach dem ebay-Preis und würde sagen so 80-90€ exkl.


----------



## Anton88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Sim City 4


Wie wärs mit 3 € inkl.?


----------



## mkay87 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Da lohnt es sich nichtmal zur Post zu gehen


----------



## Anton88 (15. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Da lohnt es sich nichtmal zur Post zu gehen


   Was hättest du dir preislich vorgestellt?


----------



## kiaro (17. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Sie haben Post.   

Liebe Grüße kiaro


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (23. August 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19&quot; TFT*

Black & White 2
Dreamfall
FEAR und Extraction Point
Alien 1 - 4 Century3
Kill Bill 1 & 2
Sin City Recut

Fotos und Preis bitte


----------



## mkay87 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

noch alles da


----------



## Denis10 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Leisure Suite Larry - Magna Cum Laude
> Splinter Cell 3 (Graka Beilage)
> Sam & Max - Hit the Road


 Handel es sich bei Sam & Max um die ursprünglicher Version mit Disketten, oder ist das die Version auf CD, die unter Windows XP auch läuft?

 Falls es die Version ist, die unter XP problemlos läuft: was hast du dir für diese 3 Spiele vorgestellt (inklusive Versand) ?


----------



## mkay87 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Es handelt sich bei Sam & Max um die Neuauflage auf CD. Läuft also auf jedem neuen Betriebssystem.

 http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NVLHF8/sr=8-8/qid=1256732890/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1256732890&sr=8-8&seller=

 Als Preis für die 3 stelle ich mir 15€ inkl. vor.


----------



## Denis10 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Du hast Post.


----------



## noxious (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Mal ein kleiner Hinweis zwischendurch:
 @mkay87
 Seit der neuen Forensoftware solltest du den Startpost selbst editieren können, wenn du möchtest


----------



## mkay87 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Cool. Danke für den Hinweis, von alleine wäre ich da nie drauf gekommen ^^


----------



## SuicideVampire (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Was willst Du für Tropic Thunder haben?


----------



## mkay87 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Schlag was vor


----------



## ACM (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Auch Interesse an einem Tausch? Wenn ja, was dabei für dich:
 http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/V/T-Games-DVDs-7884112.html?re=21


----------



## SuicideVampire (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Schlag was vor


 5€ inkl.?


----------



## mkay87 (2. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Ist mir leider noch zu wenig. @acm: Leider nichts zum Tauschen dabei


----------



## TinoZeros (2. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

hi was willst für Stranglehold und Quake4 haben?ist Quake4 die englische?


----------



## mkay87 (3. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Leider nein, sind die normalen geschnittenene deutschen Fassungen.
Würde aber preislich nicht so hoch ansetzen, schlag mir einfach einen Preis vor


----------



## TinoZeros (3. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

puh^^ ich bin nich so gut im Preis vorschlagen^^sag mir einfach was du dir Preislich so vorstellst,kommen bestimmt auf einen Nenner denk ich...vielleicht hasst auch Interesse an einem Spiel von mir kannst ja mal reinschauen..http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/PC-GamesGamecubeN64PS1PS2-8238579.html?re=16


----------



## mkay87 (3. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik und einen 19*

Leider nichts zum Tauschen dabei. Für die Spiele dachte ich je an 7,50€ exkl.. Mit Versand sind das dann für beide Spiele zusammen 17€ inkl.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (3. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 28.10.)*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Starcraft (PCG)
> Max Payne 2
> Der Pate


 Ich biete dir dafür 10€ inkl Versand. 

 SSA


----------



## mkay87 (3. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 28.10.)*

Ist mir noch zu wenig.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (4. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 28.10.)*

MP2 bekommt man in jedem Elektromarkt für 7€ (Green Pepper-Version). Der Pate gibts auch für unter 10€ in der "EA Most Wanted"-Edition und StarCraft ist als PCG-Heftvollversion sowieso keine 2€ wert. Da finde ich 10€ als Gebrauchtpreis schon angemessen und mehr wirst du dafür wahrscheinlich auch nicht bekommen. Aber ist natürlich deine Entscheidung. 

 Letztes Angebot: 10€ + Versand = 12€

 SSA


----------



## mkay87 (6. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 28.10.)*

Bin fast einverstanden. Versand kostet mich aber mindestens 2,50€, da die Box von Max Payne 2 etwas dicker ist.

 Für 12,50€ kannst du die 3 Sachen haben 

 Melde dich bitte und schick mir dann noch deine Adresse.


----------



## mkay87 (26. November 2009)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 28.10.)*

Alles muss raus. Wegen Ebbe auf dem Konto benötige ich unbedingt Geld, weswegen ich nicht hohe Preise für die Sachen verlange.

 Also bitte nehmt mir ein paar davon ab


----------



## mkay87 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

update


----------



## mkay87 (29. April 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Großes Update


----------



## mkay87 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

noch mehr DVDs


----------



## mkay87 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Jedi Academy hinzugefügt


----------



## TinoZeros (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

was willst für Jedi Acadamy haben?evtl. auch Tausch möglich?


----------



## mkay87 (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Eher kein Tausch, ausser du hast was Gutes  Schlag einfach nen realistischen Preis vor.


----------



## mkay87 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

split second hinzugefügt


----------



## Magggus (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

man mkay einmal in 5 Tagen reicht es vollkommen deinen Thread zu pushen, wenn nötig auch alle 3 Tage oder so....
aber jeden Tag, was soll der mist?

bitte schalt mal bisschen runter, es ist zwar erlaubt, ich persönlich finde es aber einfach nur unnötig und unangebracht
(du stehst immer auf der ersten seite, sobald du das mittelfeld verlässt kommt der push oO?)


----------



## mkay87 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Ok


----------



## mkay87 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Halo 2 hinzugefügt


----------



## mkay87 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Update


----------



## mkay87 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

update


----------



## mkay87 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

Update


----------



## mkay87 (22. November 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

update


----------



## mkay87 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [V] Massig PC-Spiele, DVDs, Musik (Update 24.01.)*

update


----------



## Worrel (29. Dezember 2010)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage: wie kommt man denn an einen _Key _eines Download only Spiels wie zB Osmos, den man dann verkaufen kann?


----------



## mkay87 (29. Dezember 2010)

Da gab es halt vor kurzem das Humble Bumble Pack und da hat man einen Steam Key bekommen. Der beinhaltet aber nicht nur Osmos sondern die ganzen aufgelisteten Spiele.


----------



## mkay87 (2. Januar 2011)

hoch und update


----------



## mkay87 (10. Januar 2011)

update


----------



## mkay87 (24. Januar 2011)

update


----------

